# Au' Natural!



## 7701mistyc (Apr 15, 2009)

I took these at Mercer Arboretum in Spring, Except for the first one which was just taken at a pond by my house! Mercer is just Beautiful!:butterfly


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Looks good, just 1 suggestion, the last 3 could do with the rule of thirds applied.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I like them all from exposure, color sat, contrast, and focus perspectives. But I think they could be even better with a more generous crop that did not cut off portions of the subjects.


----------

